# Left Lat not developing



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

what it says in the title really, don't remember this being a problem before when i've trained properly but starting to see some gains this time and my left Lat just doesn't seem to be developing and it's starting to look weird and noticable, especially as my right lat is developing nicely, i'm not looking for perfect symmetry and if it was a bicep or something i'd just focus more attention on it on it and probably not be that bothered in the first place but with it being a lat it's messing up my whole shape

any ideas on why this might be and what exersizes i can do to focus on a single Lat?

cheers


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

do you deadlift with a mixed grip?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you have a picture of this misshapen wing to see what we are dealing with here?

The deadlift grip could be something to do with it. Could also just be taking longer to respond than the other, it may well catch up of it's own accord.

You could do one arm pull downs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Cythraul said:


> do you deadlift with a mixed grip?


no


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

My pecs are similar, maybe it's Just genetics


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> what it says in the title really, don't remember this being a problem before when i've trained properly but starting to see some gains this time and my left Lat just doesn't seem to be developing and it's starting to look weird and noticable, especially as my right lat is developing nicely, i'm not looking for perfect symmetry and if it was a bicep or something i'd just focus more attention on it on it and probably not be that bothered in the first place but with it being a lat it's messing up my whole shape
> 
> any ideas on why this might be and what exersizes i can do to focus on a single Lat?
> 
> cheers


You do not want to focus on a single lat, try doin back twice a week, 1 heavy low reps and 1 light session with high reps, it wil come in with time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you have a picture of this misshapen wing to see what we are dealing with here?
> 
> The deadlift grip could be something to do with it. Could also just be taking longer to respond than the other, it may well catch up of it's own accord.
> 
> You could do one arm pull downs?


hope it's just taking longer to respond than the other one mate

will give the single arm pull downs a go for a while cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

chambers9k said:


> My pecs are similar, maybe it's Just genetics


this is what i was worried about, if it's just in my genetic make up that the lat won't develop then it's a bit of a downer,

any other muscle group wouldn't be so bad but the lats are such an integral part to body shape


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive got this aswell. Try posing doing lat spreads and get the feel of it.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> this is what i was worried about, if it's just in my genetic make up that the lat won't develop then it's a bit of a downer,
> 
> any other muscle group wouldn't be so bad but the lats are such an integral part to body shape


It's probably not mate. Just keep form very strict and like the guys said above mix your back workouts up a bit. Dont concentrate on the smaller side only


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> You do not want to focus on a single lat, try doin back twice a week, 1 heavy low reps and 1 light session with high reps, it wil come in with time.


hope you're right mate and it will just come in time, looking to nip in in the bud as early as possible and make any changes to my routine to rectify it before i get any bigger and it becomes stupidly uneven

how come a no go on the single lat workout? i was thinking about what ginger ben said about the single arm lat pulldown with maybe a single arm lateral raise with free weights


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I've got that in my sack, one slightly bigger than the other...

On a serious note, are you meant to change your grip each session on deads, if using a mixed grip..?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> hope you're right mate and it will just come in time, looking to nip in in the bud as early as possible and make any changes to my routine to rectify it before i get any bigger and it becomes stupidly uneven
> 
> how come a no go on the single lat workout? i was thinking about what ginger ben said about the single arm lat pulldown with maybe a single arm lateral raise with free weights


If you do the other with the same weight and reps yes not a problem but this wont make much difference, like i said in time mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What's your back routine like?

If you are doin a lot of work that uses both arms simultaneously, it might be that 1 ARM is slightly longer than the other and taking most if the strain, or you are pulling more with 1 arm

Try and work each lat independently, 1 arm db rows, 1 arm pull downs etc etc


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

First thoughts would be, are you right handed serial w4nk3r?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

i was concious after posting this mabe i'm doing more with 1 arm than the other as all of the stuff i do on my lats i do use both arms simultaneously, i started to focus on making sure i was using the left arm as much, if not even more as the right arm

i'm trying to bulk and do 5-8 reps on my sets but for some reason for shape i got it in my head to do a bit lighter stuff on my lats with more reps and sets and do 8-10 reps, lat pull down i do 80kg 4 x 10 reps, free weight lat raises 4 x 10 reps 20kg each bar

should i just go to the heaving lat workouts and see if that evens it up?

and to isolate or not?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

supermancss said:


> First thoughts would be, are you right handed serial w4nk3r?


of course, but after 17 years of cracking one off with my right hand are you suggesting i switch to left?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Mines the same although its not really noticeable just going to do what Ts23 said and give it time. I also talk to my left one people say it works for plants so hopefully it will work for my lat think the right one feels left out sometimes though :lol:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

One arm dumbbell row, make sure your arm is close to the body and not flared out.

Also google Flex Lewis lat technique, really good it's what I do.


----------

